# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  What do ppl think of murom primers (that reloaders are selling)?

## steven

Seems I have the choice of

federal 210
CCI
Murom

I have some 210, so was contemplating some others....

Unless someone knows of others?  BR2 seems well thought of but I cant find any.

----------


## mikee

I purchased and used 15K of them in small rifle a few years ago. Used them loading for my .38SC pistol.
$28 Per thousand at the time

----------


## ishoot10s

In the complete absence of any Federal SR, I got some Murom SR primers off Dave the other day, but I haven't tried them yet. He said something about them being bit hard for some guns. I'm not expecting any issues in an AR with it's free-floating firing pin.

----------


## kiwishoota

I bought a 1000 small and large, havn't had a problem yet. Good value .

----------


## R93

Never heard of them. Looking forward to hearing for more folks that have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisF

At the price they have CCI/Fed , you are saving about $15 per thousand aprox , I would use the US made ones , you are only looking at these due to low stocks of US primers , I used some of the Russian primers yrs ago that a mate gave me , I loaded them into a std 308 load I use , 175gr SMK bullet on top of 45gr of 2208 , and the primers looked like they could not handle the pressure , they where flattened totally .
As a result of that testing ( 5rds ) , I did not load any more ammo with the russian primers .
In short you will probablily get mixed veiws on wether these are any good , to me in rifles , not worth the risk .
In pistols , at lower pressure they maybe OK .

Later  Chris

----------


## killroy

I have recently struck problems with Russian large rifle primers that I have been using for some years. They seem to be blowing pin-holes near the outer edge, gas is etching bolt-face. Also had hang-fires from the magnum variety in a friend's 270WSM, no such problem with American primers. Won't be buying any more.

----------


## Beavis

Anyone sell wolf primers? They're meant to be the shit

----------


## R93

> Anyone sell wolf primers? They're meant to be the shit



Have asked before and I dont think anyone does in NZ

----------


## steven

I thought the murom primers are now what used to be called wolf?

----------


## kiwijames

Murom are sold as Wolf in the US. They're Russian and are sold under a number of names TulAmmo, Wolf, PMC, Murom.

----------


## hunter308

> Murom are sold as Wolf in the US. They're Russian and are sold under a number of names TulAmmo, Wolf, PMC, Murom.


I had read somewhere that they used to make primers for PMC but did not want to say anything incase I was wrong and I used to use nothing but of PMC primers after having FTF's with CCI and winchester primers and got some really good loads from them.

----------


## bluecod

I use them in 38 special no problems here

----------


## Beavis

Turns out they are Wolf/Tula primers. Meant to be the most consistent you can get.

----------


## ChrisF

Yeap , having a primer blow and gas cut your bolt face , can put you OFF using the offending primer anymore ( in rifles anyway ) , its not nice having a new Sako or a TC de-faced by a substandard primer while using std load from the ADI manual , been there done that , did not like it .

----------


## Beavis

I bought 1000 to use in my .223 service rifle ammo. I'm getting constant failure to fire and hang fires with 55gr Sierra SP and Win 748 in Federal cases. I have read of people having issues with the standard primers and ball powder. A guy on arfcom had the same issue as me, and he was using the same brass as me, so there is a pattern developing.

----------


## Mike H

I've been through several thousand of them without an issue.

----------


## Benelli Boy

Loaded .223 for a Polytech J105 26 gns of 2208 pushing 40 gn v max. Murom small rifle primers. Had enough hang fires out of a batch of 60 loaded rounds to make me destroy the rest of the primers.

----------


## Beavis

What brass did you use? I loaded up 68gr Hornady BTHP into ADI brass, 24.5gr 2208 and Murom primers, fired the lot off no worries, no hangfires. This is in a different upper though, I'm wondering if a combination of head space and a hard primer cup might be causing the problem?

----------


## Beavis

The magnum primers are meant to solve the above issues. Reloaders should have got them instead.

----------


## veitnamcam

So are these pmc ? 
I have used a thousand pmc and only had any issue at all with a pita Rossi

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## driftin99

Been using them for over a year In  223, 600 rounds so far not a 
single problem, lake city brass 25grains 2206h with 55gr hornady fmj.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I brought 10,000 of them years ago as the price was too cheap to go past. Local pistol club did a bulk order and they were $28 per thousand from memory.
Zero issues in both 38 Super Comp, 40S&W  and my various .223's

----------


## Beavis

I ave found they work well with BM2 also. Just stay away from ball powder with them.

----------


## xring

I really like the guys from Reloaders, but muroms suck. Piece of shit. Been reloadin for some 15 years without any primer failure and decided to buy 100 SR murom to try in my 223. As someone else here said, I had so many failures (I used 21st century priming tool) so I decided to destroy the rest. Very very soft primer also. What I tried with good results was Fiocchi SR primer. One of the groups at 100 m was around .186 moa 5 shots group last weekend. Hope this helps. Sorry my "accent"  :Psmiley: 

Edit: used muroms with ball powder. Havent tryed with extruded.

----------


## Beavis

Murom work great with extruded powder. SRM primers are required for ball powder.

----------


## ning

I purchased 200 for my Rem Mag, had 4 miss fires from the first 15 rounds. I stopped there. I wont be buying them again.
Used with ADI2217.

----------


## xring

Also, I had hang fire with extruded powder in 95% of all shots. I usually leave the primer .003" below flush and tried .005" for that reason. Didnt solve the problem. I didnt have good impression of those primers and some people may have good experience. Just my experience.

----------


## ishoot10s

I had several hang fires, maybe 1/4 sec delay each, and three complete misfires today at the SR Nationals in Waiouru. Using Murom primers and 24.2 grains of Win 748 behind 69 grain SMK. Wish I'd really taken this thread on board much earlier, fecked up my whole match. Luckily I brought down some backup factory ammo so I can finish the event but its not what I really want to be using.

When I get home I've got to de-bullet nearly 200 rounds and reload with BM 2 or maybe 2208... :Oh Noes:

----------


## dogmatix

Zero probs with the Morum SR primers for me.
Have fired around 500 rounds using 25.4gn ADI 2206h, mix of FC, Win, PSD, TA and FNB brass and Hornady 55gn FMJs.

----------

